# show me your 041...



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

I brought another 041 back to life yesterday, and I am becoming pretty handy in mastering them. It is common knowledge that this model, which obviously has been produced in great numbers, also knew several versions and modifications throughout its lifetime. I thought it would be usefull to have one thread and list all the different models and particular features,... hmmm.

I'll give it a start, with the ones I have restored lately. It's difficult for me to put a time line on them, but one member posted some info a while ago, which I'll repeat here :

the history of the 041 goes as such. 

Model--------Series---------Approximate/Production 
041 1110 1967-1975 
041FB 1110 1976-1986 
041AV 1110 1967-1986 
041AVE 1110 1968-1973 
041AVS 1110 1977-1983 
041AVQFB 1110 1981-1985 
041G 1112 1968-1974 
Scorce:History OF Stihl Power Tools







early version with points ignition, and AV.






early version with first generation of (POS) electronic ignition. 







Later version with points. 





later version with electronic ignition. notice the small muffler cover. Looks as if the clutch cover was meant for a chainbrake (maybe not original on this saw)








early farmboss with points and no AV.


the 041 is a nice saw and a strong runner. Weak point is the carb mount with lots of seals, which another member so well described as "air leak city", LOLOL. Other than that, a great firewood saw imo.


Now, show me your 041...opcorn:


----------



## rmh3481 (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi Belgian,
Nice collection you have. Which is your favorite?
Best wishes,
Bob


----------



## yo2001 (Dec 24, 2008)

if I was looking to buy one, which one should I be looking for?


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

belgian said:


> I brought another 041 back to life yesterday, and I am becoming pretty handy in mastering them. It is common knowledge that this model, which obviously has been produced in great numbers, also knew several versions and modifications throughout its lifetime. I thought it would be usefull to have one thread and list all the different models and particular features,... hmmm.
> 
> I'll give it a start, with the ones I have restored lately. It's difficult for me to put a time line on them, but one member posted some info a while ago, which I'll repeat here :
> 
> ...



Ok, now don't get upset cause mine is prutier than yours,lolol


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2008)

I don`t know what year this saw was made but the person that gave it to me claims it was only started twice with less than two tanks of gas put through it.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Dec 24, 2008)

Should have previewed the post before clicking the submit button, wouldn`t have posted two top view picts if I had of checked.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok, now don't get upset cause mine is prutier than yours,lolol



upset, LOLOL... you dealer folks have so many more opportunities to pry nice oldies out of da hands of innocent owners.... 

yours is indeed a nice one, must be one of the later versions, judging by the tag on the starter and the chain brake. Dayuuum, looks like your chain is missing at least a tooth....opcorn: 

btw, some of the saws shown are no longer in my collection... they are again cutting wood.


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

pioneerguy600 said:


> I don`t know what year this saw was made but the person that gave it to me claims it was only started twice with less than two tanks of gas put through it.



Very nice one, Jerry !


----------



## Peacock (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's one that's been in use since '73. It kept us warm for many cold nights.


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a 041 AV Super that I restored and sold. It was super rough when I got it. I wish I still had this saw to go with my 076 AV Super






It looked like this when I got it. Paid $40 for it off Craigslist.


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Here's a 041 AV Super that I restored and sold. It was super rough when I got it. I wish I still had this saw to go with my 076 AV Super
> [/IMG]




I was looking forward to that saw again... superb restoration  . I wish to find a super for my collection, and would like to compare it also with a regular 041, performance wise !


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

blsnelling said:


> Here's a 041 AV Super that I restored and sold. It was super rough when I got it. I wish I still had this saw to go with my 076 AV Super
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great job there.


----------



## Mountainman (Dec 24, 2008)

Actually, the first version of the 041 was the 040. I just bought two older versions of the 041, but do not have my hands on them at present for various reasons. I should post pics in the next week or so.


----------



## THALL10326 (Dec 24, 2008)

belgian said:


> upset, LOLOL... you dealer folks have so many more opportunities to pry nice oldies out of da hands of innocent owners....
> 
> yours is indeed a nice one, must be one of the later versions, judging by the tag on the starter and the chain brake. Dayuuum, looks like your chain is missing at least a tooth....opcorn:
> 
> btw, some of the saws shown are no longer in my collection... they are again cutting wood.



Your right Belgian, I just noticed the chain, its missing a tooth. Why the low life that gave me that saw, you wait till I run into him. I'm gonna give him a piece of my mind,GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

rmh3481 said:


> Hi Belgian,
> Nice collection you have. Which is your favorite?
> Best wishes,
> Bob




Bob, no particular favorite really, but definately a points version, and with AV. I like oldies, so probably the one in the first pic will be a keeper.

These saws still sell for good money on local fleabay. A decent runner will go up to 250 Euro here (300-350 $) This model helps funding my CAD !


----------



## belgian (Dec 24, 2008)

yo2001 said:


> if I was looking to buy one, which one should I be looking for?



That's personal of course. I still have nightmares from the early electronic ignitions on this model, so I would definately go for a points version, but that's me. The super is a nice saw for sure !!


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 24, 2008)

I know this is a 'Let me see yours' thread, but i'm not going to show you mine.
I have two in abox to become one!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Great collection!


----------



## dave k (Dec 24, 2008)

041FB and 041AV Great sound and plenty of power for an old saw. I've taken to sneaking them out to work now and again !

Mr Snelling you turn out some outstanding work, it takes great skill to get something look like new not like it has been "done up".


----------



## blsnelling (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's my BILs old 041 FB. No AV here. His Dad got it new in '78 I think. Still runs like top. These pics were taken after I cleaned it up for him this past summer.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2008)

Super and AV












This FB sold for $300 plus shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=270319007600&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=017





.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

This saw is all original


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

Close... I believe the Stihl tag on the side would have orginally said "Made in West Germany".

Good looking saw.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> Close... I believe the Stihl tag on the side would have orginally said "Made in West Germany".
> 
> Good looking saw.



it does on the bottom below the sticker but its not shown in the pic it also has a warco 600 case






there see it now andy??


----------



## Lakeside53 (Dec 24, 2008)

The other tag -the metal STIHL tag on the recoil side.


----------



## Trigger-Time (Dec 24, 2008)

Stihlboy, I may have a inner dawg for that worn out looking saw  , if you want one......I will look after Christmas, if I do you can have it.




.


----------



## litefoot (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's mine:
















LOL! Actually, I'd like to have this one but it's not mine. A Stihl dealer is selling it for $200 OBO. Send me a note if you want details. I've bought too many saws this year already. That top cover will polish up pretty nicely.


----------



## blackoak (Dec 24, 2008)

Here's a couple old clunkers that restored.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Trigger-Time said:


> Stihlboy, I may have a inner dawg for that worn out looking saw  , if you want one......I will look after Christmas, if I do you can have it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet thanks tt! any parts you are keeping an eye out for that i may have to give to you??


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The other tag -the metal STIHL tag on the recoil side.



hmm thats odd because its never been replaced. its a 1978 if that means anything


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 24, 2008)

blackoak said:


> Here's a couple old clunkers that restored.



those are beautiful blackoak you should be proud


----------



## belgian (Dec 25, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> The other tag -the metal STIHL tag on the recoil side.



My Farmboss also had a tag without the "Made in Germany" text on the recoil, and notice the same on brads FIL farmboss. Maybe there were different tags throughout history of the 041 ?


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 25, 2008)

I bought mine new, 1972 I'm pretty sure - around 200.00 back then. Stihl using it. It's a plain 041, not FB, AV, no electronic ignition.


----------



## stihlboy (Dec 25, 2008)

belgian said:


> My Farmboss also had a tag without the "Made in Germany" text on the recoil, and notice the same on brads FIL farmboss. Maybe there were different tags throughout history of the 041 ?



my guess is that they stopped that in 1977-1978


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 26, 2008)

I see some 041's up for sale occasionaly in my area....are the parts getting harder to come by? Also, what are fair prices to pay for one?


----------



## blakey (Dec 26, 2008)

I don't have a picture of mine (looks identical to Mike Van's) but I have my dad's old 041 Farmboss with no antivibe in great running condition and the vibes are really out of this world. I used to run it many years ago but I don't remember it being that bad, I put an antivibe cover on the handles and wear gloves but still it is brutal. Do they get worse or am I just spoiled by the newer saws?


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 26, 2008)

From what I see on Ebay, there are plenty of parts available! Not sure what a fair price would be, I suppose it depends totally on condition...
I've just been out in the front garden (suburban street!) cutting up old decking planks (no nails in it). Stack them 4 thick on top of an old truck tyre for ground clearance, and it just rips right through them. It's keeping the place nice and warm as I write this, a little sparky though!



mtfallsmikey said:


> I see some 041's up for sale occasionaly in my area....are the parts getting harder to come by? Also, what are fair prices to pay for one?


----------



## belgian (Dec 26, 2008)

PatrickIreland said:


> From what I see on Ebay, there are plenty of parts available! Not sure what a fair price would be, I suppose it depends totally on condition...



+1 ! 

If you are a bit handy, these are nice project saws ! All the ones I found were non runners and came cheap. Apart from one bad electronic ignition, they all were brought back to life for little money !


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 26, 2008)

blakey said:


> I put an antivibe cover on the handles and wear gloves but still it is brutal. Do they get worse or am I just spoiled by the newer saws?



My trick is I don't own any 'newer' saws -  It doesn't seem to bother me - I'm 57, I use mine [or one of the 3 old Homelites] most everyday.


----------



## blakey (Dec 26, 2008)

I enjoy burying the bar on that 041, it just pulls and pulls. It is a little unnerving not having a hand guard or chainbrake when you are used to it. After running it my 290 feels like a Cadillac because of the vibration.


----------



## dustytools (Dec 27, 2008)

View attachment 84997


View attachment 84998


View attachment 84999
Here are a few pics of my 041AV. I bought it and a spare crank case and piston from a friend for $50. The guy who gave it to him somehow poked a hole in the case with the chain tensioner causing it to leak bar oil. A little JB weld fixed it right up.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Dec 27, 2008)

This one is in slightly worse condition than my $50 one, and has a broken handle mount!
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/STIHL-041-CHA...ryZ42296QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
Crazy price.
I think mine is due a paint job soon, undecided between hot pink, glow-in the dark, or "rat rod" matt black with pinstriping...


----------



## arlen (Dec 27, 2008)

*041 AV Super Electronic*

I just picked up an 041 AV Super Electronic off of craig's list for $200.- looks like it is in great shape. David


----------



## JohnO (Dec 28, 2008)

I've got a few 041s:

This one was my first, and is the nicest.






Here's a lineup of the 041s. Pay no attention to the super label on the middle one. I just needed an air filter cover, and found this one.










And more recently, I resurrected a real 041 Super (with points ignition "upgrade"). No individual pics, but it's in this lineup of my four saw plan.










And lastly, one of the 041s after a hard day's work with a big willow tree:





-John


----------



## Mike Van (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice pics John - Keep 'em working!


----------



## KD57 (Jan 13, 2009)

Here is mine, bought maybe early 80's ?


----------



## belgian (Jan 13, 2009)

KD57 said:


> Here is mine, bought maybe early 80's ?



nice one. It's strange that there are a lot of newer generation (chainbrake version) are still in service in the US. I only find older versions over here... hmmm


----------



## gink595 (Jan 14, 2009)

Whats a nice 041 worth? I have a friend that deliveres farm fuel and has all kind of contacts for old saws, he is always calling me asking if I want this or that, well today he called and asked if I was interested in a 031 and 041, he found an old guy that had em both and told him to make an offer on them. I realize ther is many models and not sure what it is yet.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 18, 2009)

Just thought I would bump this thread up again, lots of interest in these old 041`s and some picts prove that. I had never taken any of the panels off the one I have picts posted in this thread of. Today while taking picts of the badge for another thread I ventured to take off the air cleaner cover and look at the filter, hmmmm. can`t see much in here. Just the way it was never cleaned.
















Pioneerguy600


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is mine handed down from my father. He used it when we were young to cut delivered firewood. We moved to town 20 years ago and it was stored until my wife and I bought a woodburner last summer. I've cut probably 8 cords with it and it runs like a banshee.


----------



## PatrickIreland (Jan 27, 2009)

There is more paint on that air filter cover than on my entire saw, Jerry. Still goes like a champ though! Due for a coat of paint as soon as I get back to work and find an email telling me what price the badges are!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jan 27, 2009)

PatrickIreland said:


> There is more paint on that air filter cover than on my entire saw, Jerry. Still goes like a champ though! Due for a coat of paint as soon as I get back to work and find an email telling me what price the badges are!



The paint has little to do with how a Stihl saw runs, I have another POS 041 that runs like a tiger ,has little paint left anywhere ,muffler in tatters ,top frame been welded twice,front handle bent and has 160 + lbs comp. The air filter has little floccking left, mostly just a screen. That saw has cut firewood every year for its previous owner and has not had much maintainence , only fix what breaks, not even a carb kit yet. Must take a pict sometime, was given to me for free as a parts saw but will fire up in two pulls, its kept in a heated garage, and will cut wood all day. May fix it up or just keep it rough to prove how they take a licking and keep on tickin.
 Pioneerguy600


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 27, 2009)

*Here is a picture of mine*

Here is a picture of mine, it is still in use. I got it from a pawn shop a few months ago.


----------



## 17fireball (Jan 27, 2009)

*041AV Hand-Me-Down*

Here's my 041AV. A friend of mine gave it to me after it had been sitting in his father's garage in non-running condition for about 10 years. It was a gift from the grandfather of my friend to his Pop brand new in 1977. It looked pretty rough when I got it. My friend actually told me that it was an 028, and I was disappointed when i got the saw, but I was just getting into saw restoration at the time and did not realize I had a diamond in the rough. A good cleaning, carb rebuild, new bar and chain, handle material, rim sprocket system, fuel line and filter, air filter and plug and she fired right up and has run strong ever since. I've heard many comments about the vibration of these saws, but with the combination of the new thicker Stihl handle material and rim sprocket along with Woodland Pro 30RC .375 chain it is a pleasure to cut with. They have a unique sound- kind of like an old dirt bike- baaad a..!


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow. That's a nice 041! Original paint?


----------



## 17fireball (Jan 27, 2009)

I painted the sprocket cover and muffler cover on the right side of the saw with Stihl OEM spray paint. I used black automotive touch up paint in the nail polish type bottle to re-apply the Stihl black on the sprocket cover. The air filter cover, main saw case and starter assembly are original paint. I installed a new Stil badge on the sarter rope assy cover as well. I also painted the handle bar prior to installing the new Stihl handle wrap.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 28, 2009)

*Years*



belgian said:


> I brought another 041 back to life yesterday, and I am becoming pretty handy in mastering them. It is common knowledge that this model, which obviously has been produced in great numbers, also knew several versions and modifications throughout its lifetime. I thought it would be usefull to have one thread and list all the different models and particular features,... hmmm.
> 
> I'll give it a start, with the ones I have restored lately. It's difficult for me to put a time line on them, but one member posted some info a while ago, which I'll repeat here :
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info on years, I went here and it says 041 made one year

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/95870e172008295c88256ba20018167b?OpenDocument

I thought there were too many around to be made one year thanks.


----------



## belgian (Jan 28, 2009)

supercabs78 said:


> Thanks for the info on years, I went here and it says 041 made one year
> 
> http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.nsf/ed1d619968136da688256af40002b8f7/95870e172008295c88256ba20018167b?OpenDocument
> 
> I thought there were too many around to be made one year thanks.



I think you misread...it says 10 years !


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jan 28, 2009)

*I see now*

I see it now, *I was wrong * thanks.


----------



## Duke M (Feb 11, 2009)

belgian said:


> I brought another 041 back to life yesterday, and I am becoming pretty handy in mastering them. It is common knowledge that this model, which obviously has been produced in great numbers, also knew several versions and modifications throughout its lifetime. I thought it would be usefull to have one thread and list all the different models and particular features,... hmmm.
> 
> I'll give it a start, with the ones I have restored lately. It's difficult for me to put a time line on them, but one member posted some info a while ago, which I'll repeat here :
> 
> ...



Hello, ya got any extra parts for an 041 ?I need a cylinder an a piston ,mines not an av ,can't aford a lot thanks Duke


----------



## Duke M (Feb 11, 2009)

HELLO, YA GOT ANY EXTRA 041 PARTS ? I NEED A CYLINDER AND A PISTON FOR MINE, ITS NOT AN AV,cant aford alot thanks Duke


----------



## Bluemaxpilot (Mar 16, 2009)

Well with all this 041 talk...the bug got to me!! I originally was just looking for a decent one to restore. So I browsed the pages of eBay there she was! Mind you, not as sexy as Pioneerguy's 041 but she's nice none the same.

I'm pleased, to say the least. Plus, I didn't get into any bidding wars!! But to make a long story short, she's has 165 PSI, no noise's and cuts strong.






<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/6rts2g.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>
<a href="http://tinypic.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i41.tinypic.com/73phmh.jpg" border="0" alt="Image and video hosting by TinyPic"></a>


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Mar 16, 2009)

Bluemaxpilot said:


> Well with all this 041 talk...the bug got to me!! I originally was just looking for a decent one to restore. So I browsed the pages of eBay there she was! Mind you, not as sexy as Pioneerguy's 041 but she's nice none the same.
> 
> I'm pleased, to say the least. Plus, I didn't get into any bidding wars!! But to make a long story short, she's has 165 PSI, no noise's and cuts strong.
> 
> ...



That sure is a nice one, you going to use it to cut wood? The good one I have don`t get used but I have a beater that I run and cut with that I have also been replacing some of the broken/bent and deteriorated parts on. Its come a ways since it was given to me as a parts saw.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## belgian (May 15, 2009)

THALL10326 said:


> Ok, now don't get upset cause mine is prutier than yours,lolol




Hehe Tommy, I found myself another 041AV that looks sure as pruty as yours...:check:

it's almost mint...

















The owner said he couln't get it started and dealer told him to buy a new one... , so it ended up with me. It turned out to be a 1 $ repair job... 

I really like these 041's !!


----------



## Wildman1024 (Jun 20, 2009)

I just picked this one up off CL tonight! He wanted $135 for it and I ended up giving him $60 for it. The poor thing has defiantly had a hard life and needs a few things but I couldn't pass it up for the price.

She has alot of mix and match screws and a few cracks in the casing...Hopefully I can get it pieced back together 1 piece at a time.


























Do you think the main part of the case can be fixed there where the screw enters??? I also need that piece between the main part of the saw and the pull starter...all the tabs are broken


----------



## parrisw (Jun 20, 2009)

Here is mine.


----------



## Gregford (Jun 21, 2009)

*None!!!*



yo2001 said:


> if I was looking to buy one, which one should I be looking for?



Buy yourself a nice "Wild Thing" - you've already got far too many Stihls as it is


----------



## dheitz (Jun 21, 2009)

*041 bar oil adjustment*

I bought my dad an 041 farmboss in 1977. He says he lost the tool that allows you to adjust the flow of oil to the chain. Neither I nor my local dealer remember the part. Any suggestions. Anyone remember that part?


----------



## woodbooga (Jun 21, 2009)

Couple of pics of mine. Got it at a yard sale for $50. Runs great. Perfect complement to my 210-260- Homelite 550 line-up of most frequently running saws.


----------



## belgian (Jun 21, 2009)

dheitz said:


> I bought my dad an 041 farmboss in 1977. He says he lost the tool that allows you to adjust the flow of oil to the chain. Neither I nor my local dealer remember the part. Any suggestions. Anyone remember that part?



The chainsaw flow is adjusted by a red knob located at the side of the carb front. It's a little weird location but, you can adjust it with a simple screw driver from the top or from the clutch side..


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 22, 2009)

Heres mine 041 AV and 041 AV super.


----------



## stihlavarna (Jul 29, 2009)

I picked this ole honey off of Craigslist not knowing if it ran of not, it did (152 PSI) glad I got it I dig the low torque. no anti vib, no chainbrake, points style I think this is the earliest plain jane on here. the only thing to complete it is the trigger lock, but it'll still start off idle even cold!


----------



## jockeydeuce (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm glad this thread got bumped! As a relative chainsaw noob, I wouldn't have thought that these old saws were that popular. The 041 sure had a long production run! 

Great pics guys!


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 29, 2009)

stihlavarna said:


> I picked this ole honey off of Craigslist not knowing if it ran of not, it did (152 PSI) glad I got it I dig the low torque. no anti vib, no chainbrake, points style I think this is the earliest plain jane on here. the only thing to complete it is the trigger lock, but it'll still start off idle even cold!




Nice survivor, looks to be an early 041 Farm Boss, single lever in the cover with vents on each side.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sawbones (Jul 29, 2009)

*041*

Here are a few of my 1110 saws.

The only saw I still would like to locate is the 040. 

( note, bar shown on farmboss is later generation. )













left to right

041AV super W/ chainbrake.. 041AV super..041 electronic.. 041 FARMBOSS.. 041 G.. 041


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Jul 29, 2009)

sawbones said:


> Here are a few of my 1110 saws.
> 
> The only saw I still would like to locate is the 040.
> 
> ...



Real nice sampling of the 041 models, nice to see them all in one spot.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## kstill361 (Jul 29, 2009)

Peacock said:


> Here's one that's been in use since '73. It kept us warm for many cold nights.



Gotta say, nice o41's! 

Peacock, I bet that hedge tree played a big part in keepn you warm too! Love that stuff!


----------



## tantoy (Jul 29, 2009)




----------



## Work Saw Collector (Jul 29, 2009)

tantoy said:


>



Nice saw.


----------



## stihldriver (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## blk05crew (Aug 27, 2014)

Kind of an older thread, but here's mine I just picked up last week. Muffler is missing the spark screen, anyone know if this is the correct muffler for this saw, there seem to be so many different versions.


----------



## Rookie1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Here's mine that I've had for a while but finally got running.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 28, 2014)

Carbs are almost impossible to find for these saws. Once the carb is gone, the saw is gone. Carb rebuild kits seldom work. Stihl dealers usually give them back to the owners labeled as "junk" if they cannot fix them. BTDT.

Nice to see a few that still run as shown on this thread --18 pounds and 3 horsepower or so. Classics in their own right and I doubt I will ever call them a clunker the same way that Obama labeled my car.


----------



## Boozer (Aug 29, 2014)

Any of you guys want our Farmboss? My 15yo son bought it thinking he could get
her fired up. Beyond his pay grade it seems...payed 90$ for it. Show him a small return and this project
of his will be retired. I saw this thread of 041 enthusiasts + specialists and figured I'd ask. 

Cheers.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 29, 2014)

The carburetor might be worth what he would be willing to sell it for. Carbs are no longer available for this saw. Many attempts to rebuild existing 041 carbs with kits have been met with failure. Carb gaskets also have crumbled and cannot be replaced. Bad gaskets set up air leaks and makes the rebuilding process impossible. That's where the 041 stands today.


----------



## blk05crew (Aug 29, 2014)

Boozer said:


> Any of you guys want our Farmboss? My 15yo son bought it thinking he could get
> her fired up. Beyond his pay grade it seems...payed 90$ for it. Show him a small return and this project
> of his will be retired. I saw this thread of 041 enthusiasts + specialists and figured I'd ask.
> 
> Cheers.



So it doesn't run? Does it have spark and do you know how much compression?


----------



## Boozer (Aug 29, 2014)

It does have spark as he shocked himself while tinkering with it. As for compression the guage
I bought for him ($50) read around 110 or so from what I remember. I think bar is original as
it has Farmboss on it (West Germany) - he took the muffler off and piston looked ok. Again let
me stress we are complete newbies and he only got me into all this saw buying seeing me glued to AS. The saw
seems like it's had some use but not real beat up. I wished it had started because my biggest saw is a MS290!
These old saws are cool and well built.


----------



## blk05crew (Aug 29, 2014)

I could be interested but I'd have to have it shipped to wa state is the only thing. If you can't sell it to someone locally on here that can pick it up, let me know and maybe I can see what shipping would be.


----------



## Boozer (Aug 29, 2014)

I will sir. He had it sold on CL some time ago but buyer never showed up. Odd ducks abound on CL.
Shipping across the country has to cost at least $30...I have never shipped a saw before, just guessing UPS rate.


----------



## blk05crew (Aug 29, 2014)

Yeah don't know, might be cheaper to ship bar and saw separate.


----------



## fastLeo151 (Aug 29, 2014)

Wood Doctor said:


> Carbs are almost impossible to find for these saws. Once the carb is gone, the saw is gone. Carb rebuild kits seldom work. Stihl dealers usually give them back to the owners labeled as "junk" if they cannot fix them. BTDT.
> 
> Nice to see a few that still run as shown on this thread --18 pounds and 3 horsepower or so. Classics in their own right and I doubt I will ever call them a clunker the same way that Obama labeled my car.



I have tons of parts for 041s


----------



## redfin (Aug 29, 2014)

fastLeo151 said:


> I have tons of parts for 041s



I need to remember this. I have two 41s ill get to someday.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Aug 31, 2014)

redfin said:


> I need to remember this. I have two 41s ill get to someday.


So do I. What I do not know is whether it's the carb gaskets that are leaking or the carb is defective. It will start to run with a fuel goose, but it will not stay running. Either air is leaking in somewhere or the carb just will not pump anymore. The Stihl dealer's mechanic gave up after he rebuilt the carb with a kit. The carb rebuild kits are available but the carbs are not.


----------



## blk05crew (Sep 1, 2014)

Just found a good running 041 AV with a 28" Stihl bar and chain for $125 on CL locally. Thoughts on price? Looks like its in good shape and seems like a fair price for an AV?


----------



## blk05crew (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's a picture of the 041 AV that I found on CL for $125. Good deal? I'm going to look at it tomorrow.


----------



## Boozer (Sep 1, 2014)

Cool old saw...beat the seller up on price a bit and you're good to go imo.
Even at the full ask not much downside. My son dug into ours today, I'd sure
love to have to old gal fire up and see wood one of these days!

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 1, 2014)

blk05crew said:


> Here's a picture of the 041 AV that I found on CL for $125. Good deal? I'm going to look at it tomorrow.


Make sure that it runs. Watch him start it before you pay his price. I bought the one that I have that does not run for $30. The owner gave me the 20" bar and a chain.


----------



## blk05crew (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks guys, I talked to him this morning and he said it runs good, he started it yesterday. Sounds like an older gentleman and he said he just doesn't have a
need for a saw that big anymore and that he has other saws. I'm going to see if he'll take $100 cash. 

Glad your getting into that FB Boozer, hope you guys can get it going and use it!


----------



## C SAW 090 (Sep 1, 2014)

Here's a real nice one i picked up this spring, it runs real nice too.


----------



## nnero (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## Boozer (Sep 2, 2014)

Beautiful saw Nero! Looks like it came out of the box this morning.


----------



## blk05crew (Sep 3, 2014)

Well I picked up that 041 AV Electronic yesterday, paid the $125 the guy was asking. But then I turned around and sold the other 041 early model
I just got recently for $150. So I got a newer saw with the AV and made $25 on the deal.
Anyway, cleaned it up a bit last night and here are a few pics, runs great too.



















You can barely make out the STIHL 041 AV Electronic on the tab. I think I'm going to sell the 28" bar and chain and run a 24". From what I understand, 
the 28" bar is a bit much for this saw.


----------



## blk05crew (Sep 3, 2014)

Any suggestions on bar size for this saw? My 038 has a 20" so I'd like to go a little bigger with this one but 28" is to much isn't it?


----------



## skipster (Jan 27, 2016)

I bought an early 041Av at a garage sale the other day,with a broken top handle mount but otherwise in great condition,cuts great.
I dont know a lot about these,but am willing to learn,being a newbie collector


----------



## merc_man (Jan 27, 2016)

Heres mine with a 24" bar

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

